# 2010 Rouge Bad Rear Carrier Bearing



## taptap (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi

I have a 2010 Rouge SL with around 130K. It has a severe wobble. When I'm turning I have to almost come to a complete stop because the wobble makes it feel like the wheel is about to come off.

I knew I neeed tires, so I got new (used) tires, then took it to the dealer for an oil change and alignment. I was hoping it was tires or alignment or tire weights or something like that. Did not help.

After the service, my dealer wanted $140 to "diagnose" the problem, so I wobbled down to my regular mechanic. For $30 they drove it and put it up on the lift an poked around on and off for most of the day.

Verdict: bad carrier bearing in the rear drive shaft.


They don't have the equipment to fix it, they said it's clamped on and only the dealer can do it. So I took it back to the dealer. I bought this used 3 years ago and it had an extended warranty with partial lifetime. The warranty on this part expired last April so no coverage. And, of course, they finally got that $140 to tell me that a) it's a bad carrier bearing in the rear drive shaft, and b) its not covered.

The dealer also said the bearing does not come seperately, they have to replace the whole thing. Will cost $1300. They don't even take off the $140.

SO! I got onto this forum and saw some people do it themselves or go to a driveshaft shop. I'm going to take it to a local axle place on Wednesday. Over the phone they initially thought they could replace just the bearing for $600 or so, but one mechanic changed his mind and said no the whole thing has to come out because sometimes it doesn't go back together again properly.

I would like to know if someone can point me to what parts these are? I'd like to know how much they cost. Is this a differential? Is it the whole rear axle? Where would I get the cost of that? The other people posting that changed the bearings themselves had gotten quotes around $300-400, I haven't seen anyone who got a quote near $1300 so I'm wondering if I'm looking for the right thing. I'm in the Mid-Hudson Valley of New York so North Jersey isn't too far. Is this something I can get from a junkyard?

And how dangerous is it to drive? I go slowly. IF it smooths out I might get up to 40 miles or so, but not much more. I'm in a pretty rural area so not a lot of swerving through traffic, just a bit of local highway and 2 way streets. I still need to go zbout 10 miles from the dealer home, and then the garage will be about 5 miles more.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I'm going to give you a couple of options. As far as replacing the bearing, you may want to do some research on the web, especially YouTube, because I don't have any info as to what bearings they are using. Nissan sells the rear driveshaft as an assembly. The rear driveshaft for the AWD Rogue is the same part from 2008 through 2015 and the most current part number is: 37000-JM14A. NissanPartsDeal.com sells the genuine Nissan driveshaft assembly for $667.89+shipping. To where I'm at in Virginia, it would cost $726 including the shipping. FYI, the Nissan MSRP for the part is $845.69. Some Nissan parts departments will work with you; if you show them you can buy the part for $667.89 online, they may offer to match the price; you will have to pay sales tax, but you will save the shipping cost. 
The next option is used. Car-Part.com is a web site that lists salvage yards and lets you search for parts by state or nationwide. It seems the cheapest used driveshaft sells for $345. If you can locate one near you, this will save shipping costs, but you'll still have sales tax. If you have one shipped to you, then you have the shipping costs to consider. 
A1-Cardone has offered a remanufactured driveshaft, part number 65-6000, but it is currently out of stock. It usually sells for $310. You could contact Cardone's customer service and ask if you could ship them your driveshaft and have them rebuilt it. Contact their customer service: https://www.cardone.com/contact
Ebay has several options:

A reman. driveshaft for $536 (free shipping):

Rogue DRIVE SHAFT Rear Driveshaft 2008-2013 BRAND NEW Awd, Prop shaft | eBay

Used for $194 (free shipping):

REAR DRIVE SHAFT AWD FITS 08-15 ROGUE 4484316 | eBay


----------



## taptap (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh, thank you! That helps a lot. I'll post what I find out

Do you have an opinion on whether it's safe to drive for a short trip or 2? 5-10 miles max. It seems it would seize rather than fly apart.


----------



## taptap (Dec 26, 2016)

Whoa! There's one on car-part 12 miles from me in a scrapyard for $295. I'll print out the options and take it to the shop. This place is an old time garage around here, I'm sure they'll know if the yard is reliable

Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Out of curiosity is the issue identical to this as seen on an X terra.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Somewhat similar, but the Xterra rear driveshaft carrier bearing is designed a little different and more serviceable.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answer smj. Regarding it being less serviceable than for other models, it seems that the Rogue has a few such ''assemblies''. Furthermore I am getting blown away by the size of the repair bills that Nissan dealers seem to think are normal. Including diagnosis taptap is being asked for 1500, and of course its just past warranty. Would replacing this really take 3 + hours? Does the exhaust have to be dropped to get at and unbolt the old one?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not sure on the Rogue. I left Nissan in 2003 so I didn't have the chance to work on one. Keep in mind that dealer is quoting a new one, which has an MSRP of $845, which doesn't include tax, and dealer rates vary on location and could get up to and over $100/hr. I good reference for pricing is Auto Repair Estimates - Get Honest Car Repair Costs


----------



## taptap (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys! I'm taking it to the shop today, I'll update this when I get news


----------



## taptap (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey!

All done. $375 for used part, $560 total. Insane. Now I just wish I'd asked if the part was under warranty before they socked me with that "diagnosis charge" at the dealer.

Another thing: I've had this for 3 years, and I have always hated the way it drove. I live in upstate NY and it was the worst ice / snow car I've ever driven. The rear wiggled and I never, never got the feeling it was 4wd or Awd at all. Very loose control and poor cornering. 

When I drove it out of the axle shop it was like I was in a new car. It drives smooth as glass. Feels like I'm on an alignment machine, not driving on a road. I told the dealer that I hated the way it handled and they just made frowny-faces at me. NOW I think this part was bad from the get-go. The rear never handle properly. Right now it's like a otally different car.

Thanks for the advice everyone! If anyone needs this in my area I went to Derham Frame and Axle in Newburgh. Very nice, fair garage.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you got it fixed for pretty much a third of the dealer price. Even happier you found a garage you can trust and that does good work. Makes a huge difference in being able to keep a vehicle long term.


----------

